# clever and skilful metal bashing in pakistan



## flying haggis (13 Oct 2020)

amazes me what they can do with the simplest of tools


I bet our H&S lot would have kittens if they saw this (how come they still have toes??)


----------



## RichardG (13 Oct 2020)

Perhaps because their toes have the feel and dexterity of a 3rd hand? Mind you, they don’t video the bad bits!


----------



## RichardG (13 Oct 2020)

This is a sobering statement.

“For over 60 years, the British Safety Council has been campaigning to protect workers and improve workplace conditions and practices, both in Britain and around the world. In India, where around 80% of the estimated 465 million-strong workforce are not protected by the existing health and safety legal framework, the British Safety Council aims to raise awareness of the importance of managing health and safety risks in the workplace. Overall, workplace deaths in India are 20 times higher than in the UK: it is estimated that there are 48,000 work-related deaths in India each year, while there were 144 workplace fatalities in Britain in 2017”

| British Safety Council


----------



## Sideways (13 Oct 2020)

Not to trivialise the issue at all as there is a real problem but the UK and Indian populations are massively different, the proportions of people employed in manufacturing industries are unlikely to be the same and there are dozens of other factors to consider. Headline numbers can't be meaningfully compared as the BSC appear to do in the paragraph quoted above. That is just a splash headline to grab attention....


----------



## Droogs (13 Oct 2020)

I think per capita the Indians are probably safer than we are


----------



## Just4Fun (13 Oct 2020)

flying haggis said:


> amazes me what they can do with the simplest of tools


My grandfather was an old-school plumber, meaning a man who worked with lead. He made all sorts of things from lead as well as doing lead roofing & such like - churches for example. His tools were all very primitive. Many of them were self-made. Apparently that was the first thing to do when he was an apprentice: make lead-bashing tools out of wood. His were unusual because he was left-handed. He was still using them when he retired 70 years later.

As a schoolboy I "worked" with him when he made a square drainpipe for a local manor house. The rainwater head at the top was a complex item with the family crest on it. He made all the bracketry from lead also. Watching him do that, starting with a roll of sheet lead and ending with a functional and attractive fixture, is one of my bext memories of him.


----------



## artie (13 Oct 2020)

Droogs said:


> I think per capita the Indians are probably safer than we are


Very roughly speaking, the population of India is 20 times that of the UK, but even if you divide their fatalities by 20 they are still <> 20 times that of the UK.
Or did I hit the wrong button on my calculator?


----------



## Blackswanwood (13 Oct 2020)

I visit India four times a year with work (or used to!) and never cease to be amazed by seeing the small businesses knocking out stuff like in the video.

As for safety, great people and nation though they are, I wouldn’t rely on the Indian statistics for comparison.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (13 Oct 2020)

Sideways said:


> Not to trivialise the issue at all as there is a real problem but the UK and Indian populations are massively different, the proportions of people employed in manufacturing industries are unlikely to be the same and there are dozens of other factors to consider. Headline numbers can't be meaningfully compared as the BSC appear to do in the paragraph quoted above. That is just a splash headline to grab attention....



I'm not so sure about that. I remember watching a video of an Indian steel foundry.

They poured molten steel. No gloves, eye protection or anything. They wore shorts and sandals. They walked over the top of still glowing moulds from the previous pour carrying crucibles of liquid steel. This is the country where people regularly travel hanging from the sides of the bus / train or sitting on the roofs. Can't imagine every accident is reported!!


----------



## Dave Moore (14 Oct 2020)

We would have built like this before the industrial revolution and our health and safety would probably been as bad as theirs. Having been to India many times I can attest to their lack of safety protection.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (14 Oct 2020)

They are extremely skilful, that guy shrinking the metal made it look a hundred times easier than it actually is. 
The thin sheet that was being but by hand, the edges would have been sharp enough to shave with.
There was a TV show where they mad custom cars out of wrecks, nothing new in that except they were bare footed using power tools, welding equipment and lifting engine blocks, my toes use to curl up for protection.

Oh and they stole out Royal Enfield motorcycles!! lol

We have had out fair share of industrial "accidents" in this country though, lots never get an air of any description because they are to gruesome.
If ever you near Victoria Rd London look in on the museum just off the road, they are all kinds of industrial accidents shown there. One i wil always remember is a 1 inch drill the every hair of a women's head on it!! Thats if it's still there.


----------



## Limey Lurker (14 Oct 2020)

The lovely Jacob Rees-Mogg has stated that he cannot see any reason that workers in Britain can't operate to the same safety standards as Asian countries.


----------



## Droogs (14 Oct 2020)

That's cos he thinks it's 1820


----------

